# المسيح قام حقا قام



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم​ 
بعدما ابتدأنا احتفالات الصلب و القيامة نختمها الان مع توقيت اقباط مصر في الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة المهمة​ 
ونكرر من قلناه سابقا​ 
اخرتوس آنستي
آليتوس آنستي​ 
المسيح قام 
حقا قام​ 





​ 
بهذه المناسبة و بهذه الختامية نقدم لكم هدية العيد من منتديات الكنيسة التي هي عبارة عن ثلاثة ترانيم و ثلاثة كتب خاصة بحادثة بالصلب و القيامة​ 

الترانيم:

اخرستوس آنستي​
خارج أسوارك يا أورشليم ( فيديو )​
في طريق الجلجثة
​
الكتب:​
إضغط هنا للتحميل
تفاصيل الكتب موجودة على الرابط التالي

ثلاثة كتب اخرى جديدة
لم يبقى سوى ان نؤكد قيامة المسيح على الستنا هاتفين المسيح قام حقا قام و متذكرين كلمة الرب في غلاطية 8 : 11
وَإِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ.
 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Raymond (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

كل عام و انت بالف صحة و خير و كل اللي تعرفهم بخير يا ماي روك


----------



## استفانوس (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

المسيح قام واقامنا معه 
كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
المسيح قام
بالحقيقة قام​


----------



## BITAR (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*المسيح قام*​ 
*المسيح قام من بين الأموات*
*و وطئ الموت بالموت*
*و وهب الحياة للذين في القبور *
*Christos anesti, ek nekron, thanato, *
*thanaton patissas ke tis en dis minimassi zoin, *
*khrisamenos *
*هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب*
*فلنفرح *
*و لنتهلل *
*به *
*كل عام وجميعكم بخير*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*خريستوس أنيستي إكني كرون ثاناتو ثاناتون باتيساس كيتي سين ديزمني ماسي زويين خاريسا مينوس
المسيح قام من بين الاموات و وطئ الموت بالموت و وهب الحياة للذين في القبور


كل عام و انتم بخير...
المسيح قام...حقاً قام!!
*


----------



## الملاك الابيض (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*المسيح قـــــــــــــام .......... حقاً قـــــــــــــــــــاًم 

المسيح قام من بين الاموات ووطئ الموت بالموت ووهب الحياة للذين في القبور 

كـل عام وانتم بخير وينعاد على الجميع بالخير والبركة *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*كل سنة و الجميع بخير و بصحة و بسلام*

*وكل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم و ربنا يخليك لينا و للمنتدى*

*ميرسي على الهدايا الجميلة جدا جدا دي*

*وميرسي لفادي على تعبة و كل سنة وهو طيب*

*ربنا يعوضكم و عيد قيامة مجيد على الجميع*

*أخرستوس آنستي ... آليثوس آنستي*
*المسيح قام ... بالحقيقة قام*​


----------



## ramy saba (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير  المسسسسسسسسسسسيح قام حقآ قام


----------



## الحوت (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*كل سنة وانت طيب استاذ روك ld:
وكل الاعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى والنواب على شان ما يزعلوش :smile02

شكرا ليك استاذ روك وشكرا للاستاذ فادي الكبير على تعبه وكل عام وانتم بخير :smil6:

ولا يسعني في عيد القيامة الا ان اقدم هذه الايات من انجيل متى الاصحاح 28 


1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ.
2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ.
3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ، وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ.
4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ.
5 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ :«لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا، فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ.
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ.
7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا».​

*


----------



## ra.mi62 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

المسيح قام  حقا قامكل سنة وانتم طيبينوربنا يبارك خدمتك أخي الزعيم بلنسبة للهدايا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*أخرستوس أنيستى..أليسوس أنيستى

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير دايما 

وكل سنة وانت طيب ياروك وميرسى اوى على 

الهدايا الجميلة دى *​


----------



## K A T Y (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*اخرستوس انستي *​ 
*اليثوس انسيتي*​ 
*المسيح قام                         بالحقيقة قام*​ 
*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين ويارب تكون ايام كلها بركة وفرح وسلام*​ 
*وميرسي جدا يا روك للهدايا الجميلة ديه تعيش وتجيب وربنا يعوض تعبك يا فادي*​


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

اخرستوس آنستي آليتوس آنستي
كل سنة وكل شعبك يارب بخير
وكلنا نقوم مع ربنا وننتصر بقيامتة على اى خطية

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة
وربنا يعوض كل اللى تعبوا فى القسم بتاع الصلب والقيامة
وربنا يوفق الجميع
​


----------



## emy (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

_المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام _
_كل سنه وانتوا كلكم طيبين ومبسوطين يا رب دايما_​


----------



## الياس عازار (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*المسيح قام واقامنا معه 
كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
المسيح قام
بالحقيقة قام*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

اخرستوس انستى   اليسوس انستى
المسيح قــــــــــــام  بالحقيقه قـــــــام
كل سنه وانتم طيبين وديما يارب فى تقدم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويرعاكم​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*+*

*المسيح قام .. حقاً قد قام*

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين*​


----------



## akmalfad (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

بخرستوس افطونف خين اوميثمى افطونف
اخرستوس انستى 
اليثوس انستى
كل عام وانتم بخير وللكنيسة المجاهدة تعيشوا
ولنشر ملكوتة على الارض 
الرب معكم


----------



## dudu (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*المسيح قـــــــــــــام .......... حقاً قـــــــــــــــــــاًم 

المسيح قام من بين الاموات ووطئ الموت بالموت ووهب الحياة للذين في القبور 

قــــــــــــــــــام حقـــــــــــــــــا قـــــــــــــــــــــام
رئيــــــــــــــــس الســـــــــــــــــــــلام

كل سنه وانتوا كلكم طيبين ومبسوطين يا رب دايما*


----------



## samer12 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

 كل سنة و الجميع بألف خير 
المسيح قام 
حقاً قام ​


----------



## rohea (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

اخرستوس انستى ...اليسوس انستى...المسيح حقا صلب وقام من الاموات.....رجاء محبة قرأة هذا الكتاب  وارسالة لكافة المنتديات ليعرف الاخوة المسلميين معنى الصلب والقيامة  شكرا..بين المسيحية والإسلام
   أرضية مشتركة
        ( 4 )




صلب المسيح
















اسم المؤلف: القمص زكريا بطرس
اسم الناشر: www.fatherzakaria.com







مقدمة


     يخطئ من يظن أن الإسلام يطعن في المسيحية أو يحارب عقائدها بل على العكس من ذلك، فالإسلام يحمل  ل مودة للمسيحية إذ يقول القرآن "لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وأنهم لا يستكبرون"(سورة المائدة 82).
     ولهذا فقد كتبت هذه الأبحاث من منطلق الأرضية المشتركة بين المسيحية والإسلام المبنية على ما جاء في الإنجيل والقرآن وقد صدر منها ثلاثة كتب هي: حوار بإذاعة كل العرب، الله واحد في ثالوث، المسيح ابن الله.
     والواقع إن موضوع صلب المسيح هو جوهر المسيحية ، وهو مركز الدائرة فيها ، فحوله تتركز كل المعتقدات الإيمانية المسيحية…لهذا لزم أن نبحثه بحثاً تفصيلياً. وسيشمل هذا البحث:
صلب المسيح وسوف نتكلم فيه عن: جـرثومة الخطية، حكم العقوبة، هبة الغفران. وسوف يصدر كتيباً آخراً مكملاً لهذا الموضوع هو:
حتمية الفداء.
والاعتراضات على الصلب والرد عليها.  
   من الرب أسأل أن يبارك هذا العمل ليكون سراجاً يهدى خطوات النفوس الضالة إلى طريق الحياة لتنال بنعمته خلاصا، حتى تتمتع معه في المجد الأبدي آمين .  




























الباب الأول

















جرثومة الخطية














الفصل الأول:	الخطية في المسيحية
الفصل الثاني:	الخطية في الإسلام





الفصل الأول:
جرثومة الخطيـة
من وجهة النظر المسيحية

"بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع"  (رومية 5 : 12)

     الخطية هي الجرثومة التي أفسدت البشرية بأجمعها، وهي العامل الأساسي في موضوع صلب المسيح. ولكن كيف دخلت الخطية إلى العالم؟ وكيف اجتازت إلى جميع الناس؟ 

     ولإيضاح ذلك يلزمنا أن نتكلم عن: خطية آدم، وخطايا ذريته، أي خطايا البشرية كلها. وسوف نوضح ذلك أولا من وجهة النظر المسيحية ثم نتناولها من وجهة نظر الإسلام.


أولا: خطية آدم

    يقول بولس الرسول "بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم" (رومية 5: 12)

   من هو هذا الإنسان الذي به دخلت الخطية إلى العالم؟ إنه الإنسان الأول أبونا آدم الذي بواسطته دخلت الخطية إلى العالم.

    ولتوضيح كيف دخلت الخطية إلى العالم عن طريق آدم يحسن الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس وقراءة الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين فسترى كيف خلق الله آدم وحواء في حالة البر والقداسة، أي على صورته الإلهية البارة المقدسة، ثم وضعهما في جنة عدن وأوصاهما أن يأكلا من شجر الجنة ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر إذ قال لآدم "يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت" (تكوين 2 : 17).

    وبالرغم من هذا نجد أن الشيطان يغرى حواء فتأكل وتعطى زوجها أيضاً "فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت ، وأعطت رجلها أيضاً فأكل" (تكوين3: 6) 

   وهكذا أخطأ آدم إذ عصى وصية الله وأكل من الشجرة وهكذا دخلت الخطية إلى العالم.


ثانياً: خطايا ذرية آدم

    يقول بولس الرسول "وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع" (رومية5:12). في الواقع أنه بخطية آدم ، أصبحت الخطية ميلاً طبيعياً في البشرية كلها، وانتشرت جرثومتها في دمائهم فانزلقوا في الشر والإثم لهذا يقول الكتاب "ليس بار ولا واحد، الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً" (رومية3: 10) هذا هو الوضع المذري الذي وصلت إليه البشرية، فالناس ينطلقون وراء شهواتهم الجسدية، ووراء محبة العالم، وحب الاقتناء، وحب الذات، والبعد عن الله. والمصيبة الكبرى أنهم لا يرون في ذلك خطأ، بل يعتبرونه أمورا طبيعية. وينظرون إلى من يعيشون مع الله على أنهم متخلفون يعيشون في عصور الجاهلية.

     وحتى الأشخاص المتمسكين بالدين يعيشون صراعا رهيبا داخليا إذ يجدون ميلا داخليا يشدهم إلى الخطية. فمن أين جاء ذلك الميل الشرير؟ إنه بالتأكيد فيروس الخطية الذي ورثه الإنسان من أبويه آدم وحواء الملوثين بميكروب الخطية.

ثالثاً: خطايا الأنبياء

     هل تظن يا عزيزي القارئ أن الأنبياء قد نجوا من جرثومة الخطية هذه؟ كلا فالدماء البشرية كلها ملوثة أو كما قال الكتاب المقدس "إنه ليس بار ولا واحد" (رومية3: 10) 
والأنبياء أيضاً إذ أنهم من ذرية آدم فقد ورثوا فيروس الخطية وسقطوا هم أيضاً فيها. ويذكر الكتاب المقدس لكل نبي خطاياه. ودعنا نورد بعضا منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
1- إبراهيم الخليل: 
     لقد كذب أبونا إبراهيم عندما قال عن امرأته أنها أخته حتى لا يعرض نفسه للموت.   (تكوين في إصحاحات: 12 و20)
2- موسى النبي: 
أما موسى النبي فقد قتل المصري الذي كان يتشاجر مع الإسرائيلي وعندما عرف أن فعلته قد كشفت فر هاربا إلى برية سيناء. (خروج اصحاح2)
3- نوح صاحب الفلك: 
     ولقد سكر نوح بالخمر وتعرى. (تكوين 9)
     ويعوزنا الوقت لو ذكرنا لكل واحد خطاياه العديدة.

     من هذا يتضح لك أيها القارئ العزيز وجهة نظر المسيحية في جرثومة الخطية فقد أصابت أولا آدم وحواء ثم ورثها الجنس البشري كله.






















الفصل الثاني:
الخطية في الإسلام
    كما ذُكرت خطية آدم في الكتاب المقدس ، ذُكرت أيضاً في القرآن. وكما وضح الكتاب المقدس أن البشرية كلها تلوثت بجرثومة الخطية، هكذا وضح القرآن نفس الشيء كما سنرى .

أولا: خطية آدم
لقد خلق آدم في أحسن صورة وهذا ما شهد له القرآن في:
1- سورة التين: آية4:
    "لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم"
هذه الآية توضح أن الله خلق آدم في أروع صورة من البر والطهارة (في أحسن تقويم).
     أما عن سقوط آدم في الخطية فقد جاء في:

2- سورة البقرة (آية 35 ـ 38) 
    "وقلنا يا آدم أسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا (أي في سعة من العيش) حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين (أي من المخطئين) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها (أي أبعدهما عن الجنة) فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه . وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلي حين).
     يتضح من ذلك دور الشيطان في إغواء آدم وحواء ليأكلا من الشجرة التي نهاهما الله عن أن يأكلا منها وبهذا سقطا في الخطية.

3- سورة طه (آية 117 ـ 123): 
     "فقولنا يا آدم إن هذا (أي إبليس) عدوا لك ولزوجتك فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى…فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال: يا آدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى (أي لا ينتهي)، فأكلا منها فبدت لهما سوأتهما (أي عورتاهما) وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصي آدم ربه فغوى" 
     من هذا نرى كيف سقط آدم في الخطية عندما عصى ربه.

ثانياً:خطايا ذرية آدم 
 ويوضح القرآن أيضاً وعلماء الإسلام خطايا البشرية كلها كما يلي : 
1- سورة يوسف 53: 
     "إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء". أي أن نفس الإنسان بطبيعتها الساقطة تميل للشر، وهذا ما وضحه الإمام الرازي كما سنرى في النقطة التالية.
2- الإمام الرازى: 
     وهو من مشاهير مفسري القرآن فيقول ( أي أن النفس ميالة إلى القبائح، راغبة في المعصية، والطبيعة البشرية تواقة إلى اللذات) 
3- الترمزي: 
     وهو أبو عيسى محمد بن عيسى من أهم جامعي الأحاديث النبوية. روى عن أبى هريرة قال النبي "جحد آدم فجحدت ذريته، ونسى آدم فأكل من الشجرة فنسيت ذريته، وخطئ آدم فخطئت ذريته". 

    من هذا يتضح أن النفس البشرية قد ورثت الخطية عن آدم وهكذا خضعت لسلطان الخطية التي تسلطت على البشر جمعا.

ثالثاً:خطايا الأنبياء
والقرآن يذكر خطايا الأنبياء بكل وضوح أيضا كما سيتضح من التالي:
1- إبراهيم: 
(سورة إبراهيم 41) يقول إبراهيم: "ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب" فإبراهيم هنا يطلب المغفرة ، وكيف يطلب الإنسان مغفرة إن لم يكن قد أخطأ فعلاً؟

2- موسى:
(سورة القصص15و16) "ودخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان . هذا من شيعته وهذا من عدوه فاستغاثه الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه فوكزه (أي ضربه) موسى فقضى عليه (أي قتله) . قال هذا من عمل الشيطان إنه عدو مضل مبين.  قال ربى إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه هو الغفور الرحيم )  فموسى بعد أن قتل الرجل إستغفر عن خطيئته .  
3- كما يذكر القرآن عن النبي محمد ما يلي:
(سورة الفتح 2): "ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر"  
ويفسر الإمام النسفى ذلك فيقول (أي يغفر لك جميع ما فرط منك)

وفي (سورة الانشراح 1ـ3) 
 "ألم نشرح لك صدرك ، ووضعنا عنك وزرك الذي أنقض ظهرك".
 معنى وضعنا عنك (أي رفعنا عنك) ومعنى الوزر (أي الذنب). ومعنى الذي أنقض ظهرك (أي أثقل ظهرك).

وفي (صحيح البخاري جزء2 صفحة134): 
( وهو مجموعة الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة ) قيل: "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو ويقول : اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار)

وفي صحيح البخاري أيضاً: 
     قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (ما منكم من أحد يدخل الجنة إلا برحمة الله تعالى ، قيل ولا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمته) 
وعن الأغر بن ياسر المازنى: 
     قال رضى الله عنه: "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى الله واستغفروه ، فأني أتوب إليه في اليوم مائة مرة). رواه مسلم (كتاب رياض الصالحين من كتاب سيد المرسلين للإمام النووي  ص 9) 

 مما سبق يتضح لنا أن القرآن يذكر خطايا الأنبياء، ولا يفوتنا هنا أن نورد رأى الإسلام والفرق الإسلامية بالنسبة لخطايا الأنبياء أيضا.
فالإسلام يقسم الخطايا إلى : كبائر (وهى الخطايا الكبيرة كالزنا والقتل والسرقة..)

   وإلى صغائر (وهى الخطايا الصغيرة كالضرب مثلا …) ويقول الإسلام أن الأنبياء معصومون من بعض الخطايا الكبائر (كالزنا والقتل والسرقة) أما بقية الكبائر فقد قال أهل السنة : (وهى فرقة كبيرة من فرق الإسلام،  أنه يجوز صدورها عن الأنبياء قبل بعثتهم (أي قبل نبوتهم) أما الصغائر (أي الخطايا الصغيرة) فانه يجوز صدور بعضها عن الأنبياء قبل بعثهم عمداً وكذلك يمكن صدورها عنهم بعد البعثة سهوا.

   وقد عقب على ذلك الأستاذ حسن متولي المدرس بالمعهد الديني بالقاهرة فقال "ولا ينافى هذا تسميته ذنباً والاستغفار منه والاعتراف بكونه ظلماً" (مذكرة التوحيد والفرق ص 38 ، 39).
   وهكذا رأينا أن الخطية قد سرت إلى الجنس البشرى كله حتى الأنبياء أنفسهم فقد سقطوا تحت سلطانها  سواء عمداً أم سهواً ولقد صدق الكتاب المقدس عندما وضح ذلك قائلاً: "طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها أقوياء" (أمثال7: 26) ولهذا قال أيضا "الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد" (رومية3: 12).

هذا عن جرثومة الخطية التي سرت إلى البشرية كلها، وسوف نضع هذه العناصر في جدول مبسط لتلخيص الموضوع وتركيزه والإلمام به في نظرة سريعة.

موجز الباب الأول ( الخطية )
فى الإسلام	فى المسيحية	الموضوع
لقد خلقنا الإنسان فى أحسن تقويم (سورة التين)	فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه (تك1)	1- خطية آدم
وقلنا يا آدم أسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغداً حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين (سورة البقرة)	وأوصى الرب الإله آدم قائلاً من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلا أما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت (تك2)	
فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال يا آدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى فأكل منها فبدت لهما سوأتهما  (عورتهما) وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى آدم ربه فغوى . (سورة طه)	فقالت الحية (الشيطان) للمرأة (حواء) لن تموتا بل الله عالم يوم تأكلا منها تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر. فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت وأعطت رجلها أيضاً فأكل فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان فخاطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر (تك3)	
إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء (سورة يوسف) أي ميالة إلى القبائح ، راغبة فى المعصية والطبيعة البشرية تواقة إلى اللذات (تفسير الرازى)	لكنى أرى ناموساً آخر فى أعضائي يسبيني إلى ناموس الخطية الكائن فى أعضائي (رو7: 23)	2- خطايا ذريته
جحد آدم فجحدت ذريته وخطئ آدم فخطئت ذريته (الترمزى )	ليس من يعمل صلاحاً ليس ولا واحد الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معاً (رو3: 10 )	
إبراهيم: ربنا إغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب (سورة إبراهيم)	إبراهيم كذب (تك12)	3- خطايا الأنبياء
موسى قتل ثم قال ربى أنى ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي (سورة القصص)	موسى : قتل (خر2)	
محمد : ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر (سورة الفتح)
كان رسول الله يدعو ويقول اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار ( صحيح البخاري ج2ص124)	نوح سكر (تك9)	




الباب الثاني









حكم العقوبة















الفصل الأول:	عقوبة الخطية في المسيحية 
الفصل الثاني:	عقوبة الخطية في الإسلام








الفصل الأول:
عقوبة الخطية في المسيحية


   ما هو موقف الله من خطية آدم وذريته (أي البشرية كلها) ؟
لكي نعرف ذلك يجب أن نناقش أولا صفات الله المطلقة وخاصة صفة العدل، فالله حاكم عادل، ولهذا فأنه لا بد أن يعاقب آدم وبنيه على خطاياهم. فدعنا نستوضح ذلك من وجهة النظر المسيحية:

أولا:الله حاكم عادل
    من صفات الله الواضحة المعروفة أنه حاكم عادل . فداود النبي يقول في المزامير (الله قاض عادل) (مزمور 7 : 11).
فبما أن الله (قاض عادل) فلا بد أن يحكم على المجرمين لجرمهم، ويعاقب الأشرار على شرهم ، كما يفعل قضاة الأرض في المحاكم. 

   وهنا نسأل ما هو حكم الله على النفس التي تخطئ؟ 
كلنا يعرف حكم قضاة الأرض على المجرمين، إما أن يحكموا عليهم  بالإعدام، أو السجن المؤبد، أو بالسجن لمدة من الزمن…، وتقدر العقوبة بالنسبة لقيمة الجريمة فعقوبة من يخطئ إلى شخص عادي تختلف عن عقوبة من يخطئ إلى رتبة عالية كرئيس الدولة مثلا، وبالطبع تختلف عن عقوبة من يخطئ إلى الله. 

   فماذا كانت عقوبة آدم وبنيه الذين أخطأوا إلى الله؟ هذا ما سوف نوضحه في النقطة التالية.

ثانياً:عقوبة آدم وبنيه
     لقد عصى آدم وصية الله بأكله من الشجرة التي نهاه عن الأكل منها، فاصبح مخطئا فى حق الله. وقد حذر الله آدم من العقوبة التي سيعاقب بها إن هو خالف وصيته وأكل من الشجرة ، فقد سبق أن قال له " يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت " (تك2: 7).

   فبعد أن أكل آدم من الشجرة صار حكم الموت نافذاً عليه. وهكذا الأمر أيضاً مع ذرية آدم، فقد رأينا فى الباب السابق أنهم جميعاً قد سقطوا فى الخطية، وتسلطت عليهم، فاصبحوا مجرمين أيضاً فى حق الله، واستحقوا العقاب الإلهي العادل وهو الموت، بحسب ما قال الوحي على لسان حزقيال النبي " النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت " (حز 18: 4). وهنا يعترضنا سؤال هام: 
ما هو حكم الموت هذا الذي حكم به على آدم وبنيه؟

   وللإجابة على هذا السؤال نقول أن حكم الموت يشمل الموت الروحي، والموت الأدبي، والموت الأبدي. فدعنا نوضح هذه الأبعاد الثلاثة فيما يلي:

1- الموت الروحي: 
   بعد أن خلق الله آدم وضعه فى الجنة ليعيش فيها إلى الأبد، ولكن بعد أن اخطأ طرده الرب الإله من الجنة إذ يقول الكتاب "فأخرجه الرب الإله من جنة عدن… فطرد الإنسان" (تكوين 3: 23) 
   وأقام الله ملاكا بلهيب سيف حتى لا يعود آدم فيدخل الجنة وذلك لأن طبيعته البارة الطاهرة التي خلق به، أصبحت فاسدة ولا تتلاءم مع الحياة المقدسة فى الجنة، وهذا ما يسمى بالموت الروحي أي الانفصال عن الله والخروج من حضرته القدسية. 

   ومن الطبيعي أن المولودين من هذين الأبوين لابد أن يرثوا طبيعتهما الفاسدة الخاطئة التي تستوجب حكم الله العادل عليها بالموت، ولذلك يقول الكتاب " فى آدم يموت الجميع (كو 15: 22) .

   ونتيجة لوراثة الجنس البشري لطبيعة أبيهم الفاسدة المائلة إلى اللذات والشهوات، لهذا تصدر عنهم خطايا فعلية عديدة كما رأينا فى الباب السابق، هذا كله يستوجب الموت، ولذلك يقول الكتاب " هكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ  الجميع " (رو5: 12).
   هذا عن الموت الروحي بالطرد من الجنة والانفصال عن الله، وهناك نوع آخر من الموت هو:

2- الموت الأدبي: (أي العار)
     الواقع أن الله عندما خلق الإنسان خلقه على صورته ومثاله وأعطاه كرامة فائقة وجعله في جنة عدن. ولكن عندما أخطأ إلى الله طرد من الجنة وفقد الكرامة التي كانت له وكساه الخزي والعار ووجد نفسه عريانا من البر والقداسة. وهذا هو ما يلحق الخاطئ يقينا، إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس: "البر يرفع شأن الأمة وعار الشعوب الخطية" (أمثال14: 34)  وليس أدل على هذا العار من قصة شمشون الجبار الذي ترك حياة القداسة التي كان يعيشها وسقط في الخطية مع دليلة فماذا حدث له؟ فقد عينيه ودار في الطاحون كالحيوان، واستهزأوا به وغطاه الخزي والعار.

     هذا ما نعنيه بالموت الأدبي الذي يحل بالإنسان كنتيجة حتمية للخطية. كما أن هناك نوعا ثالثاً للموت هو:

3- الموت الأبدي:
   فلا يقتصر عقاب الخطاة على الطرد من الجنة وعدم العودة إليها فحسب، بل يشمل العقاب أيضاً الطرح في نار جهنم إلى الأبد. وهذا ما يسمى بالموت الأبدي.

   فالكتاب المقدس يذكر ما يقوله الرب للأشرار في يوم  الدينونة "اذهبوا عنى يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته" (متى 25: 41).  "ويخرج الملائكة… ويطرحونهم (أي يطرحون الأشرار) في أتون النار" (متى 13: 49) 

     كان هذا عن عقوبة الخطية وهي حكم الموت الروحي والأدبي والأبدي من وجهة نظر المسيحية، ولننتقل الآن لنرى حكم العقوبة على الخطية من وجهة النظر الإسلامية.
















الفصل ثانيا
عقوبة الخطية في الاسلام

     يتفق الإسلام أيضا على أن عقوبة الخطية وهي:

1- الموت الروحي: (الطرد من الجنة) 
سورة طه: "فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال يا آدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى . فأكلا منها ( إلى قوله ) فعصى آدم ربه فغوى (إلى قوله) قال إهبطا منها جميعاً).  ففي حين أن الله يخاطب آدم وحواء وهما مثنى بقوله (اهبطا) تراه يتكلم فى نفس الوقت بصفة الجمع فيقول (جميعاً)، وقد فسر ذلك: 

   الإمام البيضاوى بقوله: "جمع الضمير لأنهما أي آدم وحواء أصلا الجنس، فكأنهما الإنس كلهم". ووضح ذلك أيضا:

   الإمام النسفى: فى تفسير الآية التي وردت فى سورة البقرة عن طرد آدم أيضاً "وقلنا إهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو". قال: "رغم أن الله يخاطب آدم وحواء لكنه يكلمهم بصيغة الجمع فى قوله (إهبطوا) وأضاف قائلا: "المراد هما: أي آدم وحواء وذريتهما ، لأنهما كانا أصل الإنس ومتشعبهم، جعلا كأنهما الإنس كلهم، ويدل عليه قوله تعالى ( اهبطا منها جميعاً" 
[تفسير الإمام النسفى جزء 1] .

من هذا نرى أن عقوبة الخطية هي الموت الروحي وهي أيضا: 

2- الموت الأدبي: (أي الخزي والعار)
     وتشمل عقوبة الخطية أيضا الخزىَ والعار اللذين يلحقان بالإنسان الخاطئ في هذه الدنيا أيضا، وفي هذا يقول القرآن في:
سورة الزمر (26): "فأذاقهم الله الخزىَ في الحياة الدنيا ولَعذاب الآخرة أكبر". ويعلق على هذه الآية العلامة: 

الشيخ عبدالله يوسف علي قائلا:"غالبا ما تثمر الخطيئة خزيا وعارا في هذه الدنيا، ولكن العقوبة الأكبر هي في الآخرة"
(ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم بالإنجليزية ص 1188)

    من هذا نرى عقوبة الخطية بالخزي والعار، بقي أن نستعرض أيضا شهادة القرآن لعقوبة الموت الأدبي للخطية فيما يلي:

3- الموت الأبدي: (أي الطرح فى جهنم). 
سورة الجن: "ومن يعصى الله ورسوله فأن له نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبداً" واضح من هذه الآية أن من يعصى الله عقوبته نار جهنم وقد مر بنا فى سورة طه: (وعصى آدم ربه فغوى) فحيث أن آدم قد عصى ربه، فإن الحكم عليه هو الطرح فى نار جهنم. وهكذا الحال مع كل من يخطئ، كما يتضح من السورة الآتية: 

سورة البقرة: "من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئة فألئك أصحاب النار"

   وقد مر بنا فى الباب السابق أن البشرية كلها قد أخطأت فلهذا قد استحقت نار جهنم كما يتضح أيضاً من السورة الآتية :
سورة مريم: "وإن منكم إلا واردها (أي جهنم) كان على ربك حتماً مقضياً. 

     فمن هذا يتضح أن آدم وبنيه إذ اخطأوا استحقوا نار جهنم. هذا هو الموت الأبدي. وذلك إلى جوار الموت الروحي والموت الأدبي، كما رأينا هذه الأرضية المشتركة بين العقيدة المسيحية والعقيدة الإسلامية.

موجز الباب الثاني (العقوبة)

فى الإسلام	فى المسيحية	الموضوع
إن الله يأمر بالعدل (سورة النحل)
الله يحكم لا معقب لحكمه (سورة الرعد)	الله قاض عادل (مز7: 11) 	الله حاكم عادل
   إهبطا منها جميعاً (سورة طه)
  المراد هما وذريتهما  (الإمام النسفى)	  فأخرجه الرب الإله من جنة عدن (تك 3)
  هكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس (رو5)	عقوبة آدم وبنيه 1- الموت الروحي (الطرد من الجنة)
وأذاقهم الله الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر (سورة الزمر26) غالباً ما تُثمر الخطية خزياً وعاراً في الدنيا، ولكن العقوبة الأكبر هي في الآخرة (الشيخ عبد الله يوسف)	البر يرفع شأن الأمة وعار الشعوب الخطية (أمثال34:14)
عار شمشون الجبار	2- الموت الأدبي (العار)
  ومن يعصى الله ورسوله فأن له نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا (الجن) 
  من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته فألئك أصحاب النار (سورة البقرة)	   اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية (مت 25)
  يطرحونهم في أتون النار هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان (مت 13) 	3- الطرح في جهنم



















الباب الثالث


















هبة الغفران









الفصل الأول:	المغفرة في المسيحية   
الفصل الثاني:	المغفرة في الإسلام










الفصل الأول:
المغفرة في المسيحية

   رأينا فى الباب السابق موقف الله الحاكم العادل من الخطاة، فإنه ينزل بهم العقاب الشديد الذي هو الموت الروحي والأدبي والأبدي.
هذا من جانب العدل الإلهي ولكن لابد أن نضع في الاعتبار أن من صفات الله الرحمة أيضا، فما هو عمل الرحمة إذن. أليس من عمل الرحمة المغفرة؟ بلا. فإن من عمل الرحمة الإلهية أن تعطي المغفرة للإنسان الخاطي. وهذا ما نريد أن نوضحه فيما يلي:

أولاً:الله رحوم غفور
     فالرحمة هي صفة من صفات الله وقد وضحها الكتاب المقدس بآيات عديدة نكتفي بالآية الآتية : 
"الرب إله رحيم رؤف ..غافر الإثم والمعصية والخطية "(خروج34: 6- 7).

     ومعنى هذا أنه لابد وأن الله يرحم الخطاة ويخلصهم من العقوبة التي حكم بها عليهم بسبب خطاياهم، أي لابد أن يخلصهم من عقوبة الموت.
وهو ما سنتكلم عنه فى النقطة الآتية :


ثانياً : خلاص آدم وبنيه

     يوضح الكتاب المقدس  أن الخلاص هو من عمل الرحمة الإلهية بقوله أن الله "بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا "(تيطس 3: 5). وهذا الخلاص لابد أن يشمل:

1- رد آدم وبنيه إلى الفردوس:  
    فقد كان الحكم على آدم وبنيه بالطرد من الجنة، ولكن بناء على رحمة الله وغفرانه لابد أن يسمح له بالعودة إلى الفردوس مرة أخرى. لذا نرى السيد المسيح يقول للص اليمين الذي صلب معه "اليوم تكون معي فى الفردوس" ( لوقا 23). 
ويقول الوحي الإلهي على لسان يوحنا الرسول "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي فى وسط فردوس الله " ( رؤيا 2: 7 ).
     فمن هذا يتضح أن الله برحمته سمح للبشرية أن ترجع إلى الفردوس مرة أخرى.

2- الخلاص من جهنم : 
   وأيضاً كان الحكم على آدم وبنيه بالطرح فى نار جهنم إلى الأبد. ولكن المغفرة تستدعى أن الله يخلصهم من هذه النار، ويعطيهم حياة أبدية سعيدة لذا يقول الكتاب "أجرة الخطية هي موت، أما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية " (رو6: 23).

هذه هي العقيدة المسيحية من جهة مغفرة خطايا آدم وبنيه وهم البشرية جمعاء، والمغفرة كما سبق أن أوضحنا تشمل رفع حكم الموت عنهم والسماح لهم بالعودة إلى الفردوس المفقود وإلى ملكوت السموات.





الفصل الثاني:
المغفرة في الإسلام

     رأينا فى الحديث عن المغفرة فى المسيحية أنها ترتكز على أن الله رحيم غفور، وبرحمته خلص آدم وبنيه من الموت ففتح لهم باب الفردوس وخلصهم من نار جهنم، والإسلام يشهد لذلك كما سنرى:
أولاً : الله رحيم غفور
سورة الزمر: (آية 53) 
"إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعاً إنه هو الغفور الرحيم"
الإمام الغزالى: 
   يقول عن رحمة الله "رحمة الله تامة وعامة أما عمومها فمن حيث أنها شملت المستحق، وعمت الدنيا والآخرة" (المقصد الأسنى شرح أسماء الله الحسنى ص23).
ويقول الإمام الغزالى أيضاً:
    عن كون الله غفاراً "الغفار هو الذي أظهر الجميل وستر القبيح. والذنوب من جملة القبائح التي سترها بإرسال الستر عليها فى الدنيا، والتجاوز عن عقوبتها فى الآخرة" (المقصد الأسنى شرح أسماء الله الحسنى ص 66).
     رأينا من خلال ما اقتبسناه هنا صفة الرحمة الغافرة في الله سبحانه. وسنرى كيف أن هذه الرحمة الغافرة تستلزم تخليص الإنسان من العقوبات الواقعة عليه. 
ثانياً: خلاص آدم وبنيه
     الواقع أن الإسلام يشهد أن رحمة الله الغافرة قد دبرت عودة الإنسان إلى الجنة، كما سنرى مما يلي:
1- عودة آدم وبنيه إلى الجنة:
   سورة الصف: "يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار"  فيوضح أن من عمل المغفرة عودة آدم إلى الجنة التي طرد منها.
2- الخلاص من نار جهنم :
   سورة آل عمران : "وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها"  ويفسر ذلك الإمام النسفى بقوله: "وكنتم مشرفين على أن تقعوا في نار جهنم فأنقذكم منها" 
(تفسير النسفى ج 1)

     يا لها من رحمة غافرة تلك التي عفت عن الإنسان وسامحته وأرجعته إلى ما كان عليه قبل الخطيئة.

موجز الباب الثالث (المغفرة )
فى الإسلام	فى المسيحية	الموضوع
+ إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعاً إنه هو الغفور الرحيم (سورة الزمر).
+ رحمة الله تامة وعامة .. شملت المستحق وغير المستحق (الإمام الغزالي)	+ الرب إله رحيم رؤوف غافر الإثم والمعصية والخطية ( خر34 )	1- الله رحيم غفور
+ يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم جنات تجـرى من تحتها الأنهار (الصف)
+ وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها (سورة آل عمران)	+ اليوم تكون في الفردوس (لو23)

+ أجرة الخطية هي موت أما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية ( رو6)	2- خلاص آدم وبنيه ردهم أي الفردوس خلاصهم من جهنم









خاتمة

   رأينا في هذا الجزء كيف أن الله خلق آدم في حالة الطهارة والبر، ولكن عندما أخطأ بغواية الشيطان، سقط من الحياة الأبدية، ونفي من فردوس النعيم، وجلب على نفسه قضية الموت، طبقا لحكم الله العادل.  ولكن الله في عمق محبته، وكامل رحمته، شاء إن يغفر لآدم وبنيه خطاياهم، ويصفح عن عقابهم. وهذا الموضوع ليس أمراً سهلا فكيف أن الله بعد أن يصدر حكماً بالعقوبة، ينقد هذا الحكم بالعفو وهو الكامل في عدله، فان عفي عن أدم المخطئ،  لا يعتبر هذا عدلاً، فكم  وكم يكون الأمر إن نقض أيضاً حكمه !! 

   ومن الجانب الآخر ، إن لم يعطي الله عفواً عن آدم وبنيه فأين رحمته.
   وهكذا نرى أن في الأمر مشكلة كبرى !  تحتاج إلى حل حكيم للتوفيق بين العدل والرحمة.

   وهذا هو موضوع بحثنا في الجزء الثاني من هذه الحلقة، حيث نعلن الحل الحكيم الذي دبرته حكمة الله الكاملة ... مؤيداً بآيات الكتاب المقدس ... وسنورد رأى الإسلام في ذلك أيضاً. 



.اذكرونى فى صلواتكم.


----------



## فالح العراقي (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع 

كل سنه وانتم طيبون كل سنه والمسيحيون بكل الخير انا لاول مره تمر عليه هذه المناسبه انا سعيد جداً 

واتمنا في المره القادمه ان اكون في الكنيسه صلو من اجلي يا محبين الرب يسوع 

اخوكم فالح العراقي​


----------



## ابو لهب (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*



فالح العراقي قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع
> 
> كل سنه وانتم طيبون كل سنه والمسيحيون بكل الخير انا لاول مره تمر عليه هذه المناسبه انا سعيد جداً
> 
> ...



عزيزي فالح العراقي  :999:
كل سنهوانت بالف خير :spor2:
وسلام الرب في حياتك محبتي لكم:999:
صلو من اجلي يا محبين الرب يسوع امين:spor2:


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

المسيح قام من بين الاموات ووطئ الموت بالموت ووهب الحياة للذين في القبور 

كل عام وأنتم بخير*​*


----------



## فادية (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

المسيح  قام  حقا  قام 
كل  سنه  وانتو  طيبين  يا احلى  ناس   
دي  وحده مني  
وكل  سنه  وانتو  طيبين  يا  احلى  ناس 
دي  بقا  من يوحنا عشان  هو امني  امانه  اعيد  عليكم  كلكم  
هو  مش  قادر  يدخل  عالمنتدى  في الوقت  الحاضر  بس  اول  ما يرتب  اموره  اكيد  هيرجع  يشارك  معانا  زي  الاول  واحسن​


----------



## the servant (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

قام حقا قام رئيس الحياة هللويا هللويا الرب قام

قام الرب يسوع واقامنا معة قام ليخزي كل جنود الشر قام ليعطينا الرجاء قام ليخلص الاباء الاولين

نشكرك يا صاحب القبر الفارغ نشكرك من اجل عظم حبك

اخرستوس انستي ..........اليسوس انستي​


----------



## ابو لهب (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

المسيح قام حقا قام 
كل سنه وانتو طيبين يا احلى ناس 
صلو من اجلي يا محبين الرب يسوع امين
:36_22_25::174xe::36_33_7:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*اكفان كتان 
اطياف الوان 
لكنه مش فى المكان 
حقا لقد قام 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير وبساعدة وعلى طول مع بعض فى حضن يسوع ​*


----------



## صوت الرب (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*عيد مبارك على الجميع
بحضن ربنا يسوع المسيح
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
شكرا حبيبي ماي روك
على الهدايا القيمة جاري التحميل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*اخرستوس انستي       اليسوس انستي *
*المسيح قـــــــام        بالحقيقة قــــــام *

*كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير *
​


----------



## ابو شاهين (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

مساء الخير يا حبيبى واشكركم على الاشتراكة الجميلة دى وانا اسمى اسلام  ولية صديق اسمو مينا وهو اكثر من اخى لى وادعو من الله ان تقام بنا المحبا وينصرنا على القوم الظالمين اخوكم اسلام


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح قام حقا قام*

*ميرسى يا روك
وكل سنة وانت طيب
وربنا اكيد هيعوض تعبك معانا
المسيح قام
بالحقيقة قام*​


----------

